
Why the US Government Just Made Its Own Font, Open Sans - ohjeez
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evy4wj/why-the-us-government-just-made-its-own-font
======
greenyoda
> Fortunately, the GSA is releasing Public Sans under the SIL Open Font
> License, so designers working on projects outside of the federal government
> will be able to freely utilize the new typeface.

Aren't all works of the federal government copyright-free by law, regardless
of whether they have an explicit license?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_status_of_works_by_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_status_of_works_by_the_federal_government_of_the_United_States)

------
lesserknowndan
Title is wrong Public Sans not Open Sans

